# Baron Lines 1960-66



## calgarycurrie (Sep 19, 2014)

Just trying to find anyone who may have sailed with my father David Currie. He was an apprentice and 3rd mate on many Baron Lines ships, Including Baron pentland, Ardrossan, Kinnarid, Glencairn, Maclay and Inchcape. 1960-1966


----------



## annanite in nz (Dec 8, 2012)

*Baron Line*

Try scottishshipmanagement.org,
there are a few Baron Boat stalwarts who may be able to help


----------



## calgarycurrie (Sep 19, 2014)

I will try that! Thank you!


----------

